# [V] i7 970 / GTX580 / X58-Board / Wakü



## Racer01014 (17. August 2019)

*[V] i7 970 / GTX580 / X58-Board / Wakü*

Servus zusammen,

zum Verkauf stehen folgende Teile:



X58 Pro Mainboard MSI mit wassergekühltem Chipsatz
i7 970 mit Wasserkühler
12 Gb DDR 3 RAM 1333 (4x3 GB)
Single-Radiator mit 120 mm Lüfter
Double-Radiator mit 2x 80 mm Lüfter (Enermax)
Geforce GTX 580 inkl. Wasserkühler

Die Hardware funktioniert, wird aber wegen eines neuen Rechners nicht mehr benötigt. 
Eine Pumpe gibt es nicht, die wird noch benötigt.


----------



## Batze (17. August 2019)

Preisvorstellung?
Was ist das da für eine Graka und ist die mit dabei?
Und 4*3GB macht bei mir 12 GB RAM  .


----------



## Racer01014 (17. August 2019)

Hab die Daten oben ergänzt und korrigiert... 
Der Punkt geht an dich 

Preis? Keine Ahnung, was ist dir der Kram denn Wert?


----------



## Batze (17. August 2019)

Racer01014 schrieb:


> Hab die Daten oben ergänzt und korrigiert...
> Der Punkt geht an dich
> 
> Preis? Keine Ahnung, was ist dir der Kram denn Wert?



Mir im Moment gar nichts, weil ich selbst gerade aufgerüstet habe, wollte nur das es da alles richtig steht für eben Interessenten. Aber ist schon ein gutes MID System und mit WaKü kann man bestimmt so einiges übertackten.


----------

